# Beauty Agouti



## Dawson Mice (Oct 3, 2008)

This is Felix, Hes actually an agouti tan but not a very good tan as hes my first generation of black tan x chinchilla.

Anyway i really like him, he and his sisters are really pretty little mice with such a nice rich colour


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

hello felix


----------

